# EMPARTweb Electronic Parts Catalog



## jpapanas (Jan 10, 2005)

I found this amazing parts lookup site through M&D Mower's site:

http://manddmower.com/parts.asp

The link "Click Here for Parts Lookup" takes you to the *EMPARTweb Electronic Parts Catalog*. It helps if you maximize the browser window. It has catalogs for all the major manufacturers - Briggs and Stratton, Electrolux, Green Machine, Homelite, Kholer, Murray, Poulan, Tecumseh, and Walbro.

It has amazing detailed exploded view diagrams with part numbers and descriptions of almost any mechanical system that you may be looking for. You can zoom in/out, rotate the image, etc.

Search functions help you find what you are looking for too.

I used it to get an exploded view of my my Tecumseh HSK840 2-cycle.

Really impressive and it's free!

Regards,
Jim


----------

